# Happy Hanukkah



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Happy H. to you too Jordan!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my, such a beauty! Happy Hanukkah to you too.....


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it! how cute! Happy Hanukkah to you and your family!


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Jordan, I don't think anyone could look at your sweet heart photos and not be instantly happy! I love the second photo and expression displayed with her eyebrows!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful and sweet as always. Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Chanukkah to all my Jewish friends on this Forum.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Miss Jordan...as always.
Happy Hanukkah to you and your family.
Jordan looks like she is smiling in the 2nd picture.
Has she been to real snow yet?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*1st Night*

Jordan loved the candles and was very good with them. I did lock them away so the kitty sisters didn't get into them.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She gets more adorable with each pic you post!! Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah!

She is just adorable!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Hanukkah to you and yours too. Jordan is beautiful and love her pictures. She seems to be enjoying this time of year all too well.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Man, I am telling you, to be a dog that is LUCKY enough to land in your home!  IT literally must be the most fun place on Earth for a Golden.  

Happy Hanukkah To you all! Many Blessings for the New Year. xxxooo


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Adorable! Happy Hanukkah to both of you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah to you and Jordan. She is so cute in her outfit celebrating the holiday. And that smile says it all.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blessings to you and Jordan!


----------



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

Great pictures. and a Happy Hanuukah to Jordan and family.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the pictures

Happy Hanukkah!!


----------

